# [Jul 15, 2013] Autonomous Mutant Festival (Oregon)



## Matt Derrick

Autonomous mutant festival is an annual FREE non-commercial gathering for the healthy evolution of life culture, encouraging individual and group autonomy, celebrating independent art and culture, exploring diy technologies and encouraging a harmonious relationship with the earth. 






AMF 17 (2013) will be held from 
July 15 - July 22

Check out the forums for 
more news and other info.

AFM 17 location will be decided and announced during the week of July 8, 2013. 
The July 2013 full moon is on Monday July 22nd, the last day of AMF 17. 

http://www.mutantfestival.org/


----------



## divtech1

hell yes.


----------



## man of the forest

yeah!!!!


----------



## Foman

always a fucking blast


----------



## rvon

fuck yeah that sounds cool..


----------



## MarkyFart

sounds awesome man. i'll consider it, but it seems conflicting with my plans.


----------



## MarkyFart

anyone know if there'll be any music?


----------



## deleted user

I know the location isn't up, but is there already a set region?


----------



## AlyKat

pretty amazing! check it out if you haven't had the chance to. usually there is music, yes.


----------



## sunspot

this sounds amazing. i hope i can make it out there, where ever it ends up being.


----------



## Sip

Wish I could go. Stuck on probation 'till the end of July... It'd be cool to check out Oregon too. Never been out that way.


----------



## jyuke

Has the location been sent out? I'm subscribed to the list but haven't gotten an email yet.


----------



## divtech1

jyuke said:


> Has the location been sent out? I'm subscribed to the list but haven't gotten an email yet.


 
i dont think its been sent out yet, im in the same place as you right now. last year i didnt get the loc until i asked someone else who happened to know


----------



## Rolling Blackouts

It's gonna be a ruckus!
Can't wait to see some smiling, melting, mutated faces of friends ol' and new!


----------

